# March 27 Update (450gal)



## klcc88 (Jul 12, 2010)

Just took some quick photos update of my tank.

Current inhabitants:

- 10 Pang Long Aros (6 Diablo Reds, 2 BBXB, 2 Absolute Gold)
- 2 P14 Galaxy
- 3 BD
- 9 BB SD


































































































VIDEO 
YouTube - March 27, 2011 Community Tank update


----------



## jasonj (Nov 30, 2010)

BALLIN
great tank!


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

FANTASTIC! I watched your Vid (Wish it were longer) but it sure gave Me an idea what it is like to watch your Tank,I loved the way the Black Bars schooled. Excellent!


----------



## klcc88 (Jul 12, 2010)

yeah...didn't have time to shoot a longer vid...but here's a vid from late last year that's a tad longer!

YouTube - Dec 2010 450 Gal Comm Tank Updates

here's one that was taken in Sept last year...the aros was so small back then! 
YouTube - 450gal Comm Tank


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

amazing


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for adding the Vids I really enjoyed them,Yes the Aro's sure have grown! I see you also had some Surinamensis (?) at one time along with a lrg Catfish,were you thinning out the Tank abit? You have a Great Mix in there what makes it more enjoyable to watch is that you Have a perfect trio of Species where You have Top-Middle-and Bottom of Tank Species intermingling and making Tank so Active. Congrats you've done a wonderful job.


----------



## klcc88 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks..I did have some Geo's but they didn't work out that great so sold them. The Large Catfish was a rare Platinum RTC that I sold off as I didn't like the mix...I really like the current mix now with the Rays on the bottom, EBH SD's in the middle and the 10 Pang Long aros at the top / mid.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow! awesome tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. Well chosen combination of fish.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

all i see is dollar signs everywhere!!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking tank. Looks like a single overflow? What kind of filtration are you running on the tank?


----------



## klcc88 (Jul 12, 2010)

snow said:


> Nice looking tank. Looks like a single overflow? What kind of filtration are you running on the tank?


it has 2 built in overflow into a 120 gal sump filled with bacteria house with 2 reeflo exterior pump.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

beN said:


> all i see is dollar signs everywhere!!!


holy god... no kidding. amazing tank


----------

